# Du lịch trong nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà Hàng Cơm cuốn Hàn Quốc GimBab - Nhà hàng Hà Nội

## nguyetnt

Đây là một nhà hàng Hàn Quốc khá nổi tiếng và quen thuộc với dân công sở quanh phố Ngọc Khánh. Nhà hàng này nhỏ và giản dị nhưng rất đông khách. Đặc biệt là vào các buổi trưa, gần như lúc nào cũng tấp nập người ra kẻ vào như trảy hội. Có lẽ lí do chính đáng nhất là vì giá quá rẻ. Một đĩa gimbap với khoảng 10 miếng cơm cuốn chỉ có giá 30.000 đồng, hoặc một niêu cơm trộn đầy ắp cũng chỉ có giá 70.000 đồng. Nói tóm lại, nếu đi 2 người thì chỉ khoảng 150.000 đồng là các bạn có thể ra về với cái bụng no căng.


Tuy nhiên, ai tinh ý một chút sẽ nhận ra ngay, đồ ăn tại đây rẻ là bởi chủ yếu chứa nhiều tinh bột. Mặc dù vậy, các món ăn nơi đây "đóng dấu Hàn Quốc", mang hương vị và cách chế biến mới mẻ nên dù chứa ít đạm thì vẫn được nhiều thực khách dễ tính ủng hộ.

Địa chỉ: 50A Ngọc Khánh, Hà Nội.

_>> Bản đồ địa điểm đến Nhà Hàng Cơm Cuốn Hàn Quốc GimBab_

_
Cùng khám phá các nhà hàng ở Hà Nội- cac nha hang o Ha Noi

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch Hà Nội tại tour du lịch Hà Nội - tour du lich Ha Noi

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào du lịch Hà Nội - du lich Ha Noi_

----------


## lunas2

mình ăn cái món này k quen nên khó ăn lém

----------


## h20love

khi nào qua ăn xem mùi vị thế nào

----------

